# E-Mail Benachrichtigung vor Erreichen der E-Mail Quota?



## RalphGL (3. Juli 2013)

Wird der verfügbare E-Mail Speicherplatz um ca. 10% überschritten, werden keine E-Mails mehr zugestellt.

Dummerweise werden die Mails nicht vom Mailserver zurückgewiesen (Annahme verweigert) - möglichst mit aussagekräftiger Fehlermeldung, sondern sie landen irgendwo - nur nicht im Mail Postfach. Würde die Mail nicht angenommen wüsste der Absender wenigstens, dass sie nicht zugestellt ist und eine aussagelkräftige Fehlermeldung würde evtl. auch zur Lösung der Problemursache beitragen.
Stattdessen passiert aber nichts - außer dass der Kunde keine Mails mehr bekommt. Auch der Administrator wird hierüber nicht per Mail informiert.

Wie kann man erreichen, dass Kunden, deren E-Mailpostfach demnächst voll zu sein droht (z. B. beim Erreichen von 90% des Speicherplatzes) eine Nachricht erhalten?

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2013)

Die funktion wurde vor kurzem im SVN eingebaut und ist mit dem nächsten Release verfügbar.


----------



## juergen71 (15. Juli 2013)

Möchte mich hier auch noch kurz anhängen. Wir haben von manchen Kunden auch schon die Anregung bekommen die Mails sofort zurück zu schicken wenn eine Mailbox voll ist, so weis der Absender sofort das der Empfänger die Mail nicht bekommen hat.
Jetzt ist es so das der Mailserver einige Stunden oder länger versucht zuzustellen und erst dann schmeißt er das Mail an den Absender zurück.

Kann ich das im ISPConfig wo einstellen oder ist das eine Postfix Konfiguration?

lg
Jürgen


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2013)

In ISPConfig kann man da nichts einstellen,müsste sich über die postfix main.cf einstellen lassen. Welcher der retry timeouts dass jetzt genau ist kann ich aber aus dem Stand nicht sagen.


----------



## magenbrot (17. Juli 2013)

Zitat von juergen71:


> Wir haben von manchen Kunden auch schon die Anregung bekommen die Mails sofort zurück zu schicken wenn eine Mailbox voll ist, so weis der Absender sofort das der Empfänger die Mail nicht bekommen hat.
> Jetzt ist es so das der Mailserver einige Stunden oder länger versucht zuzustellen und erst dann schmeißt er das Mail an den Absender zurück.
> 
> Kann ich das im ISPConfig wo einstellen oder ist das eine Postfix Konfiguration?


üblicherweise werden nicht zustellbare Mails sofort gebounced, auch bei Quota exceeded.
Schau mal in deiner /etc/postfix/main.cf ob dort evtl. der Parameter "soft_bounce = yes" gesetzt ist.


----------



## juergen71 (18. Juli 2013)

@magenbrot diese option ist bei mir nicht gesetzt.


wenn bei uns mails reinkommen und auf eine volle box treffen dann steckt das mail erstmal mit dieser meldung im queue:

"temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Permission denied maildrop: maildir over quota."

das hier wäre meine main.cf vielleicht siehst ja woran es liegen könnte (Postfix Version 2.8.5):


```
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = server1.domain.at
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server1.web4all.at, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128 109.235.56.18 109.235.56.20 81.223.69.2 188.20.156.74 83.65.233.62 85.126.136.92 83.65.233.100 88.116.40.78 80.122.44.106 89.26.21.105 89.26.21.97
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination


smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 41943040
default_destination_recipient_limit = 100
maximal_queue_lifetime = 3d
default_destination_concurrency_limit = 200
smtpd_recipient_limit = 5000
smtpd_soft_error_limit = 20
deliver_lock_attempts = 50
default_process_limit = 600
header_size_limit = 409600
line_length_limit = 16384
```


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2013)

Versuch bitte mal:

soft_bounce = yes

in der main.cf am Ende einzufügen und dann postfix neu starten.


----------

